# Chromie's Journal For Zazu



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Today, my family and I went into Walmart today to buy groceries. Of course, with my Walmart taking better care of their bettas than PetSmart, I went to go look at the bettas. The person who works with fish had just finished cleaning the Betta cups. The worker had told me that a Betta had been there for around two months. He was a gorgeous turquoise male with red ventrals. He said if I got him, he would give me a paper that he would write by himself, saying to lower the price from $3.98 to $1.98. He was very healthy, and I couldn't pass this guys offer up. I ended up getting him. He got the name of Zazu, you know, the bird from The Lion King 1 and 2. 

I got him home and put him in a gallon sized Critter Keeper (as Walmart calls them). He will get daily changes until I get him, and every one of my other bettas 2.5 gallon tanks as Christmas presents(yes, they will get Christmas presents. My horses even do). Surprised he made the trip home. 103° all day long. Didn't drop or rise at all starting at 10 o'clock. Well, it looked like he decided to bite a piece of his tail off from the middle of his tail.:roll: He doesn't have any decor but gravel right now, but tomorrow I am hoping to get either AQ Sealant or a silk plant for him. If I can't, I will use a coffee mug if someone can say what to do with it to make it safe for him.


I am starting this journal because I want to keep track of his progress, as people say Walmart's take horrible care of bettas. Only one takes horrible care down where I live, but none in the next city 15 or so milles from here.

Where can you get craft mesh (I think that is what is called) from? I never see it at Walmart.


I have no pictures at the time. He's camera shy right now.:roll:


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

103°! Yikes thats crazy hot. I read people were getting the craft mesh from Michael's, its a arts and craft supply store. Hope to see pics of zazu soon


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a Michael's right next door to Petco around my area. I need to go get new art supplies anyways, so I will get some. I need to do something for my ADF's. My female Venus got stuck in her plant today. I should get some pictures of him up soon if he let's me take pictures.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally got some pictures. They aren't the best, as it was hard to get him to hold still long enough.










This is the one that did not out that good.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't think my pictures want to show up today. Or my tablet is just being one that doesn't want to show pictures as they are not showing up on my tablet.


Edit:Now they are showing up after many times of reloading this page.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Zazu is handsome  I think turquoise is a beautiful color. Do you know what 2.5g tank you will be buying for him yet? I was also in need of a tank for my 2nd betta girl. Is that a pic of your horse?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I think I am getting the Aqueon tank for him, if not the Grreat Choice from PetSmart. It is a picture of my horse as a foal two years ago. Then I had to sell her this year, but kept two of my other horses.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I think that Zazu is deciding to start a bubble nest. This is the picture I got of it if he is starting one. 










I have a photo update of him coming up.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Well, it turned out to be a bubble nest, but he got mad at me once I destroyed it when I cleaned his bowl and has yet oto build me another one. Anyways, here is the best picture that I have ever got of him.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice picture! His coloring is similar to our Sammy.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I haven't updated recently. I have had to go school, which I hate, and haven't been able to do much on here. I entered Zazu in the monthly contest. The picture that I last posted on here. I have a new photo when Photobucket decides to work for me. He has a bigger bubble nest than before, which is the one in the new picture I will be posting. The last one compared to this new one he has built is pathetic (no offense to him though). And also I have been sick, so that doesn't help much with posting much about him. 


He has been doing amazing, as my very first Betta from Walmart. I also saw this gorgeous purple, pink, red, white and blue butterfly Betta at Walmart a few weeks ago. And at Petco, I saw a light, almost powder blue, half moon butterfly Betta. He was gorgeous. If only I had the space for another one and the $15 Petco charges for them down here in Texas. The piece of fin that Zazu decided to bite off has finally grown back with IAL surprisingly. He and all of my other bettas will either get upgraded to a 2.5 gallon, as said before, or maybe a 5 gallon. Depends on how much money I had for Christmas, and if I have enough room in my house for five five gallon tanks.

Just a quick update. Picture coming later.


----------

